# Looking for Detailed RP Partner



## Bum Bear (Apr 3, 2017)

Yo! I am Bum Bear, but most just call me Bum. I'm really interested in roleplaying, but seeing
as I haven't done it in a couple of months I feel like I'm getting rusty. So I thought maybe I
could do some roleplaying on here to get me back in the spirit of things. So as the title reads, I am
looking for a person who writes generally detailed post length ranging from 2 - 5 paragraphs (6 sentences or
more in each) I am looking to create a literary baby with you and would hope to keep it interesting
and exciting. I generally write from 2 (when dead or don't have any motivation) to 5. But you will mostly
get at least a solid 4 paragraphs. Also, I do prefer quality over quantity so if ya feel like two paragraph
can further the plot then it's fine. However, no one liners please.

I'm not into any fetish rps (with the exception of BDSM but very rarely), 
but I am willing to do NSFW, if the plot is good enough. I have no specific plot in mind, but I do
have shit planned out just in case you don't feel like brain storming something new.

And here's a sample of my rp post so you can get a feel of my writing:



Spoiler: Sample



Mountains upon mountains of boxes sat comfortably between silver arms, a pair of twins cheerfully adding more boxes with the use of a ladder they found laying around in the yard. Jais smiled, piercing sky blue eyes staring triumphantly as the boys added the final box of silverware onto the top of what they dubbed as Mount Boxiest. From above the ladder one of the twins, a small brunette, pouted his cheeks flushed with anger at his own defeat as his brother, younger only by a few seconds, clapped in awe. 


"You're so cool Jais." he clapped, innocent brown eyes looking on with utter amazement.


"Uh, yeah. I know." she agreed, sticking a cyan tongue out at Keith who crawled down angrily from the metal ladder.


What did he expect to happen, hmm? He had never succeeded at beating her at Tetris, so what made him think he could beat her in a test of strength? Jais chuckled, as she focused on the sullen face of the loser before her.


"Did you really think you could beat me in a strength test Mr. Two Boxes. Get on my level first will ya." She mocked, the blood beginning to rush to the child's head. It was his fault really. He should've never challenged her in the first place, and to think this was all because he couldn't beat her at Mortal Kombat. A smile ran across her pale lips at the thought  of it all. The five of them were taking a road trip to their new homes in Beach City, her best bud and his wife deciding to rent a moving truck and drive twenty four hours to get there. It was a crazily stupid idea seeing it was logically better to just take a plane to the nearest city and to travel from there, but eh. He did what he wanted, and it didn't bother her so who cared. Right? So after about five hours in, she and Keith were battling it out on their rather out of date gaming systems, the PSP. It had been a duel akin to first degree murder as she slaughtered him without mercy having fifty wins under her belt while he only carried his puny 1 which she let him have to stop his crying, and because his dad told her to. It was around game 65 when Keith raged quit, saying that the game was dumb and stupid. She teased him a bit calling him a loser, a sore one at that, and even went about comparing him to his wimpy father. The kid took it as an insult, a subtle burn to the man in the drivers seat, and boasted about being able to carry all of their belongings inside the new house. The ebony gem debunked his claim nonchalantly telling the nine year old that he couldn't even lift up his chair let alone a box full of clothes. Thinking back, she did kinda egg him on a bit. Oh well, let by gones be by gones. Who told him to bet his shiny Giratina and Diancie, not her. Although she had graciously accepted his offer.


"You cheated Jais! Didn't she George!" Keith cried. He looked at his brother for back up, but received none.


"Uhm, skid. How in the universe am I cheating holdin' boxes. George, you think I'd cheat?" she inquired, her head turned a little less than 180 degrees at the child. George shook his head in response, tears gliding down Keith's cheeks at his twin's betrayal.


"Traito-"


"Keith, I'm gonna cut you off right there. Darla and Jordan are calling ya'll so you better skedaddle. Don't want to hurt your dad's feeling again now do ya?" she interjected, jerking her head in the direction of the entrance.


A woman of small stature waved for the twins to come in, her blonde hair radiating underneath the sunlight. A cheerful grin decorated her heart shaped face, a dash of blush adding a bit more life to her high cheeks. She was what humans considered beautiful. Turning her head slightly she saw what seemed to be a extremely large Matryoshka doll standing beside her. Oh wait, she took it back. It was Jordan. He was a very round dark skinned man to say the least. A mangy mess of brown curls stood slightly above the nape of his neck accompanied by a scraggly beard that screamed bum. He wore a simple t-shirt with a shield decorated in american colors, a single star in the middle of that old red, white, and blue. Something Marvel related no doubt. Examining the family from behind Mount Boxiest, she really had to question how he got a gal like her and produced children like that. He was her friend and all, but honestly this scene had been quite baffling to her. The ninth wonder of the world. 


"Hey Jais,  come over here for a sec! Kids, go inside with you mother real quick." he commanded. A quick nodding of their heads, and the two scurried inside, Darla following not far behind.


"So what'cha need Jordan?" she asked as she attempted to balance the mountain in her grasp.


"Jais, you've helped us ... put the boxes down for a second I can't talk to you seriously with you wiggling all over the place." he noted, Jais balancing attempt leaving her wobbling like a clown on a unicycle. After putting the boxes down he continued. "You've helped us quite a bit on this entire move. Ya know, with all this packing and moving and stuff. It's kinda weird doing this father thing and even after nine year of experience I still have no flipping clue of what I'm doing. I mean the diaper changing, the soccer games, the after school activities it's all so confusing. Then there -"


"Yeah, I know. I was there remember. You didn't just call me over to start yapping about your struggle did ya bud?" she interrupted, Jordan rubbing his head in apology, a strange habit of his.


"Yeah you're right." She always was. "What I'm trying to say is that you should take a break. See the town, and enjoy yourself for a bit." Jais felt the need to speak but was cut off by a wave of his hand. "I know you're a Gem and all, but you gotta have a break sometime to you know. Here's twenty dollars, go treat yourself." he demanded, forcing a crumpled up Jackson into her hand. She looked at the bill for a moment and then back to Jordan. With a sigh she patted him on the shoulder and nodded, the black wool covering her back fluttering at the sudden motion.


"Yeah yeah. I get'cha. But you know, this ain't even enough to buy a girl a decent meal let alone me. And you wondered why you had so much trouble on your dates with Darla." she chuckled, shoving the bill into the shoulder pad of her right skull.  With that, she found her way to the sidewalk, the exhaust of the moving truck making what would have been a nice view foggy and undesirable.


"Oh and Jais." he stopped her.


"What is it now?"


"Give me back my ID. You aren't buying cigarettes with that."


"How did you kno- ... AH DAMN IT! Here!" she tossed the piece of bent plastic back to him.


"I didn't, but thanks for being honest with me." he winked at her before as he caught it. Shit. He got her. She scratched her head, feeling a slight tinge of black energy coming from behind her. She grinned.  Jordan began grabbing one of the middle boxes of Mount Boxiest. A minor tug and the boxes came raining down on him.


"Saw that one coming." she laughed before running into town. Served him right for tricking her like that.


Now a few blocks away from their home, Jais took a gander at her surroundings. There had been a Donut shop further down the road, a large oval shaped delicacy notifying her of that. Near the docks was a French Fry restaurant if the gigantic fry display was anything to go off of. Next to it had been a small arcade filled with some amazing looking machinery, but what really caught her attention had been a small hat stand showing off a variety of different head wear. Wow. Her eyes shone brightly as she saw the pitch black cap with the number 1 stitched in it, the sides of the hat holding two empty pouches with straws dangling from both ends. Jais pushed her hands against her face. Oh, she wanted it!


"How much?" she asked the old fella behind the table.


"Ten buc-"


"Give it to me." she interrupted, the twenty she had stashed away now lying flat in front of the short man. The old fella examined the bill, placing it in front of the sun to see if it had been the genuine. Once he observed the invisible picture of Mr. Jackson, he went into a small envelope hidden within his pocket and gave her a crisp ten along with two warm beer cans he threw in for free. Excited, she took all four items, stuffing the ten back into her right shoulder pad while placing the warm beer cans in the empty cup holder attached to both sides of the hat. Jais smiled as she opened them, the warm liquid slowing changing the clear white plastic into brown warmth that slid down her throat.


Happy with her find, she had to wonder. What was she going to do next?


----------



## Loboria (Apr 3, 2017)

I would be interested. I have been searching for someone to do a good detailed rp with and have a ton of original ideas we could use.


----------



## Bum Bear (Apr 3, 2017)

@Loboria 
Okie dokie. Pm me ^v^!


----------

